# Moonlight



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I want to build a led blue/black moonlight for my 29g. What parts will I need? I'm trying to keep this low budget.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

People are not very diy helpful here. So i did some reading and what you could use is a cathode kit from a computer. All you do is buy the kit and use a old cell phone charger as a power source. They are around $7 shipped on ebay or less. How do you hook up power? Just strip the +- wires on the charger and hook them up to the charger+- on the cathode kit with wire connectors. Use zip ties to hold them to your hood.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm going to try this out.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

CCL tubes plus converter is what I have on one of my tanks. I've also wired component LEDs together on smaller tanks. For the CCL your gonna need something bigger then a cell phone charger. 5V is only gonna light them half way, you need 9 or 12. Moonlights are pretty easy to make, but I personally rarely ever use them.


----------

